# Poor Loft Design



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I have not been able to finish the out side of my new breeding loft. Part of that work would have been the two large flight pens. Instead, for now I put the aviaries off from the race loft. 

What you see here is what happend because of the plywood I covered the aviaries with. Only the east side of the loft had the plywood running all of the way to the building.

View attachment 11049


View attachment 11048


View attachment 11050


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

*MORE PICS*
View attachment 11051


View attachment 11052


*Here was the easy fix. This should not happen again!*
View attachment 11053


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Hey!! I snowed in your loft................sorry........ couldn't resist. So, what exactly happened? I'm construction challanged......remember?......don't understand why your "design" is poor.......


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> So, what exactly happened? I'm construction challanged......remember?......don't understand why your "design" is poor.......


Well, The actual loft design was fine until I put the temp. aviaries onto the loft (only untill I can build the flight pens). The plywood used to shelter the aviaries ran all of the way to the building at the soffit. This area of the roof is left open for ventalation. The plywood created a pathway for the snow to blow up and into the loft at the roofline. By cutting the plywood back as you see in the last pic it leaves no way for the snow to get up there. It was only this one side of the loft were the plywood had went up all the way.

Ace


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ace in the hole said:


> Well, The actual loft design was fine until I put the temp. aviaries onto the loft (only untill I can build the flight pens). The plywood used to shelter the aviaries ran all of the way to the building at the soffit. This area of the roof is left open for ventalation. The plywood created a pathway for the snow to blow up and into the loft at the roofline. By cutting the plywood back as you see in the last pic it leaves no way for the snow to get up there. It was only this one side of the loft were the plywood had went up all the way.
> 
> Ace


Got cha!! The birds don't look like they minded a bit. LOL


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

I can see why it came in the sides, but not on top of the wire.


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

you answered my ?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

WOW! I have never seen snow in a loft before, but they sure don't seem to be paying much attention to it, as they are eating.

Glad you fixed it, thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

that must have been some howling windy snow storm you had there .. we have been having snow all day here today but its more sloppy then fluffy  I love the pic where your birds are chowing down in the feeder not minding the snow at all lol


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Wow! the wind blows the snow in huh...


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah, your birds seem preoccupied with the Food!


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Living in southern Colorado for 6 years and getting dumped on by feet of snow you learn to respect the stuff. Snow has a mind of its own. Mix a light snow with wind and the snow can end up in some particular places. The birds look good. Not to say the same for the weather. I lived 30 miles from Wolf Creek Ski area that receives over 450 inches of snow a year. 

Have a great winter. 

Randy


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*snow storm*

I am sure with the birds being able to see outside, they are laughing at what came in. I just got finished plowing a foot of snow from the drive with drifts up to 2 feet. I guess I finished my fireplace room adition just in time for this storm , I have never been able to look out the window at all the snow sitting in a room at 80 degrees without turning on the furnace. by the way nice birds ACE >>Kevin


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

While the rest of the country is getting dumped on, we in the south can't get bellow 68 for a high. It is like a major Indian summer down here. Usually by now we have evenings dipping into the low 30's or upper 20's. 

Right now it is short sleves and shorts for cleaning the lofts. I guess I should't complain. It has done wonders for getting the breeders in the mood!

Dan


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Your loft is perfect for California weather. But now that I have seen the result during snow, I think you need to find a way to stop the snow from entering your loft. That would explain why many lofts on snowy area seem to have almost closed loft.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*warm loft*

While the rest of the country is getting dumped on, we in the south can't get bellow 68 for a high. It is like a major Indian summer down here. Usually by now we have evenings dipping into the low 30's or upper 20's. 

Right now it is short sleves and shorts for cleaning the lofts. I guess I should't complain. It has done wonders for getting the breeders in the mood!


Since my loft is outside what used to be the main entrance , I stoke up the fire place and open the front door just a crack and slowly bring the heat up to about 50 degrees in the loft, I know when its warm enough they all start cooing I sit here and play on the computor listening to them, it starts my day with a smile, well here they go suns up time to feed and say good morning.>>Kevin


----------

